# Lo más reciente del JORGE CHAVÉZ



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

que bien se ve el jorge chaves, muy bien, aunque falte mejorar, de hecho, ya es una infraestructura de primera clase !


----------



## Bratzo (Jun 11, 2003)

esperen muchachones....las filas de migraciones cuando llegas son necesarias, en todos los paises es asi....en lima creo que fue algo exajerado pero sera porque en navidad todos nuestros lindos patriotas regresan de sus paises de residencia, donde arduamente roban autos y secuestran bebes durante todo el año para poder pagarse su viajecito a lima en navidah.......en cuanto a lo de las personas, porsiaca yo me refiero a la hora de entrar al aeropuerto, cuadno tienes que ir al counter..osea...en la primera puerta...(son 2 creo o 3) te recibe un guardia que es un completo tarado, y si es que alguien entro antes que tu, encuentras a media familia metida en el marco de la puerta para mirar que hace......


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

El AIJC es una de las pokas privatizaciones que salieron bien .... salvo uno que otro pequeño detalle... nadie puede negar que la calidad del aeropuerto a mejorado muchisimo


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

Bueno... aunque yo creo k lo mejor hubiera sido un nuevo aeropuerto ¬¬


----------



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

bueno todo poco a poco.Saben que vi lo aeropuertos de Republica Dominicana y son mejores que los nuestros.En general el de Lima y Cuzco son los unicos que superan a los de ellos.Pero que pena como Arequipa,Trujillo,Piura,Chiclayo tiene aeropuertos superados por estas ciudades dominicanas que apenas tienen 100,000 habitantes.Diriamos que verguenza!?


----------



## Bratzo (Jun 11, 2003)

cumpa....no te imaginas los ingresos por turismo que tiene republica dominicana....a mi me da mas verguenza que subestimes tanto a ese pais :S....solo porque es pequeño y peru grande no significa que la cosa deberia ser al revez y nosotros tener aeropuertos bonitos y ellos unos mas feos


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Excelente càmara de celular!!!!!!! casi no te creo que las tomaste con ...hmmm que serà el nuevo motorola????' dame los datos porque me voy a cambiar de fono y me interesa este modelito full cam!!!!

Cierto, coincido con Alibiza y con Bratzo, tienen toda la razòn ambos, el tema de que sea nuevo y lo max en modernidad para nuestro paìs, no quita el tortuguismo y la fatal idiosincracia que no se puede mejorar, pero la verdad que en Miami te demoras es por otras cosas sobre todo por los fuertes controles antiterroristas que se manejan ahora.

Pero hay que reconocer que està cien veces mejor que el anterior


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Guillermo tu celular si que toma muy buenas fotos, el aeropuerto si que luce distinto, es verdad lo de la demora al interior, ha mejorado la infraestructura pero no el personal, espero que poco a poco eso vaya mejorando que es importante para un mejor servicio a los viajantes.


----------



## Pocas Cosas (Feb 2, 2006)

Jose Perez said:


> bueno todo poco a poco.Saben que vi lo aeropuertos de Republica Dominicana y son mejores que los nuestros.En general el de Lima y Cuzco son los unicos que superan a los de ellos.Pero que pena como Arequipa,Trujillo,Piura,Chiclayo tiene aeropuertos superados por estas ciudades dominicanas que apenas tienen 100,000 habitantes.Diriamos que verguenza!?


Algo tienes de razón, pero República Dominicana, tienes una idea de los ingresos de turismo q tiene ese país.
En el otro punto, Chiclayo tiene el mejor aeropuerto del Norte y lastimosamente cuenta con pocos implementos modernos, y eso q la FAP no lo quiere dar a conceción por ser Punto Estratégico de Guerra, espero q eso no merme el futuro de este aeropuerto por ser de importancia y ojalá q como dicen q después lo harán concecionar y tb cumplan con lo dicho.

POCAS ----------> NORTE


----------



## Bratzo (Jun 11, 2003)

para que vean...puntos estrategicos de guerra..que cosa para mas idiota!


----------



## guillermo (Apr 23, 2003)

Vane de Rosas said:


> Excelente càmara de celular!!!!!!! casi no te creo que las tomaste con ...hmmm que serà el nuevo motorola????' *dame los datos porque me voy a cambiar de fono y me interesa este modelito full cam!!!!*
> Pero hay que reconocer que està cien veces mejor que el anterior


Sony Ericsson W800i


----------



## Bratzo (Jun 11, 2003)

es celular de chico aura!!! =P


----------



## guillermo (Apr 23, 2003)

Aqui algunas adicionales:


----------



## andresrelimeÑo (Oct 7, 2005)

BUENAS FOTOS


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Muy buenas las últimas fotos Sony Ericsson W800i, perdón, Guillermo


----------



## Pocas Cosas (Feb 2, 2006)

Aquí están las fotos de los últimos modelos de celulares de Sony Ericsson para los q quieran comprarlos. ¿Quién se apunta conmigo?. Algo caritos pero vale la pena.


----------



## Pocas Cosas (Feb 2, 2006)

Sony Ericsson w800i
Sony Ericsson w800c


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Bratzo said:


> yo tengo un par de quejas....no hay maquinas para forrar las maletas.....los tipos de la puerta..osea...apenas llegas, son unos imbeciles....te tratan de lo peor y te apuran...aparte de eso me llegan los malditos familiares que se quedan en la puerta para ver que "todo este bien"...deberian ir de frente a la otra puerta y esperar...maldita sea...a uno lo ponen nervioso.......aparte de eso, nada....todo esta bien.....muy bien la verdad.....pero creo que es el mismo sistema organizativo arcaico de siempre, metido en un aeropuerto 0 kms


Eso de forrar las maletas nunk lo uso, pero me arrepiento de no haberlo usado en Buenos Aires porque las maletas llegaron abiertas y luego nos dijeron que siempre que llegan las maletas de Buenos Aires varias estan abiertas. Esos malditos argentinos caracho!


----------



## Bratzo (Jun 11, 2003)

deberias usarlo...vale lo que cuesta.....yo para mi ultimo viaje no compre candados confiado de que el SUPER AEROPUERTO JORGE CHAVEZ tendria de sobra (si el TONCONTIN DE HONDURAS TIENE.....)..llego y no habia....no puedo creer que semejante aeropuerto no tenga algo tan basico.......al final solo me dieron de esas tiritas en el counter...y listo...igual lo que importa es que se vea que nada se abrio....pero ojo que medio raro eso que te paso ah...a mi las 4 veces nunca me ha pasado.....y antes viajaba con mas maletas


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Pocas Cosas said:


> Aquí están las fotos de los últimos modelos de celulares de Sony Ericsson para los q quieran comprarlos. ¿Quién se apunta conmigo?. Algo caritos pero vale la pena.



Me apunto, yo lo quiero, cuanto cuesta el primero??


----------



## EJSABAD (Feb 21, 2006)




----------



## EJSABAD (Feb 21, 2006)

Yo creo que estamos exajerando al criticar a todo un aeropuerto que dicho sea de paso ha pasado de un simple aeropuerto a un complejo bastante moderno sin temor a compararlo con los mejores de los Estados Unidos.

Tenemos que entender mucho que fue del Peru y que es del Peru ahora. 
La monotnera de gente es simplemente el calor humano peruano de recibir y despedir a sus seres queridos. No se puede criticar eso....yo lo he visto en todos los paises que he visitado y el Peru no es la diferencia.

Las personas que estan parados en la Puerta como guardianes bueno tiene sentido, eso se llama seguridad. solamente dejan pasar a pasajeros, con tanto problemas politico y despues de haber vivido un largo tiempo de terrorismo esos son los resultados a la seguridad ahun mala y desordenada es seguridad no la podemos rechasar.

Por ultimo no creo que todo un aeropuerto internacional puede ser jusgado solamente porque no hay una maquina que envuelve las maletas en plastico...tampoco podemos conciderar eso como responsabilidad del aeropuerto, menos las linea aereas. 

El unico resposable de manterner sus pertenecias en sus maletas son los mismo pasajeros.

Un Aeropuerto esta supuesto a tener buenas vias de comunicacion, buenos sanitarios, suficiente lugares de proceso para las lineas aereas. Esos son las cosas basicas. 

Aqui en los Estados Unidos especialmente en el Aeropuerto de Newark nunca he visto una maquina asi. Si lo hubieron ya no las hay mas especialmente muchas de las lineas aereas exijen a sus pasajeros que no le pongan candado a sus maletas debido a que las pasan por maquinas de seguridad y si hay algo que ellos no pueden ver entonces las habren, ya pueden inmaginarse que si tienen plastico pues se la cortan y ya...entonces de quien es la culpa del Aeropuerto de la Lineas Aereas?o del mismo pasajero. 
Si yo quiero que mi maleta no se habra, primeramente no puedo meter harta cantidad de cosas evitando a que se reviente. segundo, si quiero seguridad en ella me tengo que asegurar yo mismo a que esten bien cerradas con candado con correas, con ligas o pitas si se puede pero tiene que salir de mi porque como pasajero esa es mi responsabilidad. No puedo esperar que un aeropuerto o una linea me facilite algo de esa naturaleza.

Yo concidero el aeropuerto Jorge Chavez como unos de los mejores de Sudamerica como infraestructura,...en la parte administrativa, ejemplo las colas de imigracion especialmente de salida ahi digo si se necesita algo de organizacion. No pienso que sea necesaria las colas de imigracion especialmente para el extranjero...no hay necesidad.

En cuanto al resto! me siento muy orgullozo que el Peru presente a sus turistas un puerto de embarque a la altura de los grandes aeropuertos del mundo...de verdad que si.
Pienso que mejorara solo tiene un ano creo yo desde que se habrio todabia falta mucho para su culminacion y desde ya esta en un buen nivel.


----------



## incaSC (Jul 17, 2005)

chvres las fotos guillermo, se ve muy bien el aeropuerto hace tiempo q no voy...bien x tu cel q tiene una muy buena cam, comparado con la mia... :sleepy:


----------



## perupd (Oct 9, 2005)

EJSABAD said:


> Yo creo que estamos exajerando al criticar a todo un aeropuerto que dicho sea de paso ha pasado de un simple aeropuerto a un complejo bastante moderno *sin temor a compararlo con los mejores de los Estados Unidos.*
> 
> Las personas que estan parados en la Puerta como guardianes bueno tiene sentido, eso se llama seguridad. solamente dejan pasar a pasajeros, con tanto problemas politico y despues de haber vivido un largo tiempo de terrorismo esos son los resultados a la seguridad ahun mala y desordenada es seguridad *no la podemos rechasar*.
> 
> ...


Creo que un aeropuerto no solo se puede calificar por como se ve...si no por la calidad de servicios que ofrece al público...el jorge chávez solo tiene una pista de aterrizaje, mientras que otros aeropuertos de otros países tienen varias (hace unos años hubo un incidente y un avión se quedo en la pista, y todos los vuelos tuvieron que ser desviados a otros aeropuertos del país)...todo porque solo hay una pista de aterrizaje operativa.

En lo de la seguridad creo que nuestra mayor queja es al tipo de gente que te atiende...en el Perú falta mucho en lo que es la calidad de atención...hay que recordar a esos guachimanes que al pasajero le están prestando un servicio...no haciendo un favor. Otra cosa, a la entrada me parece recontra estúpido que la policia te pida licencia de conducir, certificado de soat, tarjeta de propiedad vehicular, tarjeta de circulación, etc...parece más un control de carreteras que una entrada a un aeropuerto..comos siempre lo que buscan es algún taxista con el brevete vencido para que le pidan 10 a 20 soles y asunto arreglado...

Lo de la maquina de forrar es muy útil cuando haces un viaje, considerando que las líneas aéreas son especialistas en dañar las maletas, además que ha habido muchos casos de robo de pertenecias especialmente en vuelos nacionales y un candado no basta. Es un servicio indispensable que debe haber en todo aeropuerto.

Un aeropuerto además de tener vías de comunicación, sanitarios, etc debe tener gente especialmente entrenada para tratar con todo tipo de personas...y especialmente el personal de seguridad son unos tarados sin mayor entrenamiento que desconfiar de todos, tienen que invertir más en educar a esa gente para que ofrezcan buena imagen recuerden que no nos hacen un favor, es un servicio que estamos pagando.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Hasta ahora nunca he usado el Jorge Chávez, sólo he entrado a despedir familiares y hacer uno que otro trabajillo, así que no puedo opinar acerca de la atención.


----------



## EJSABAD (Feb 21, 2006)

perupd said:


> Creo que un aeropuerto no solo se puede calificar por como se ve...si no por la calidad de servicios que ofrece al público...el jorge chávez solo tiene una pista de aterrizaje, mientras que otros aeropuertos de otros países tienen varias (hace unos años hubo un incidente y un avión se quedo en la pista, y todos los vuelos tuvieron que ser desviados a otros aeropuertos del país)...todo porque solo hay una pista de aterrizaje operativa.
> 
> En lo de la seguridad creo que nuestra mayor queja es al tipo de gente que te atiende...en el Perú falta mucho en lo que es la calidad de atención...hay que recordar a esos guachimanes que al pasajero le están prestando un servicio...no haciendo un favor. Otra cosa, a la entrada me parece recontra estúpido que la policia te pida licencia de conducir, certificado de soat, tarjeta de propiedad vehicular, tarjeta de circulación, etc...parece más un control de carreteras que una entrada a un aeropuerto..comos siempre lo que buscan es algún taxista con el brevete vencido para que le pidan 10 a 20 soles y asunto arreglado...
> 
> ...


 Mira mi amigo entiendo tu comentario pero, necesitamos ser realistas.
Primeramente, el aeropuerto Jorge Chavez no tiene solamente una pista de aterrizaje sino 3 por ahi vamos aclarando las cosas. Una es para aterrizar, la otra para despegar, la otra es para taxear...esto es relamentacion en todos los aeropuertos del mundo....en cuanto a lo de los accidentes en tierra cuando estos suceden operaciones tienen la obligacion de desviar los vuelos a otros aeropuertos alternativos como medida de seguridad.
Tenemos que entender que si quicieramos tener otra pista de aterrizaje....donde la vamos a poner??? encimas de las casas? porque no hay mas espacio para ello...
Dejame decirte que el flujo de pasajero que entra a la ciudad de Lima no es ni la cuarta parte de lo que era 40 anos atraz....Lima fue la primera capital en Sudamerica donde se conectavan miles y miles de pasajeros esa fue la razon que se construyo Jorge Chavez...por la cantidad de pasajero que ingresaban a nuestro territorio...hoy no es mas. 

Segundo, te doy toda la razon a lo que se refiere al servicio al cliente, pero dejame decirte que este es un problema que existe no solo en los aeropuertos sino en casi todo establecimientos del peru, el sistema de atencion al cliente no es la mejor que digamos, La cultura en el peru ha decrecido enormemente, hoy en dia ya no eres una persona adulta sin te llamas tio! y si eres mujer madura ya eres una tia!...eso es parte de la cultura peruana. De alguna manera si se da un cambio se tiene que dar en general.

En cuanto a los servicios de los aeropuertos te dire esto. Todas las tiendas, lugares de compras, cada puesto de servicio a los pasajero no es controlado por los aeropuertos, son conceciones particulares que brindan servicio si es necesario...
Hoy en dia no lo es, no puede ser solo si algunas personas lo usan y otros no. No seria negocio. 

Las companias aereas especialmente Continental Airlines solo deja pasar 2 maletas de tamano mediano, 50 libras no se cuanto kilos son en epocas de envargo, como son Noviembre, Diciembre, y parte de Enero. Y en epocas que no es te dire que si tu te pasas de las 50 libras por una que sea te cobran 80 dollares, y si tu decides llevar otra son mas de 100 dollares...con esas restringciones la gente no se atreve a poner demaciadas cosas en sus maletas. Asi que el uso de esa maquina de envolver no tiene sentido para muchos.

Tercero, a ti te perece recontra estupido! a mi no me parece estupido sino ilogico, que pidan documentacion al entrar al aeropuerto pero esa es su manera de ensenar seguridad al pasajero y acompanantes....


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

EJSABAD said:


> Mira mi amigo entiendo tu comentario pero, necesitamos ser realistas.
> Primeramente, el aeropuerto Jorge Chavez no tiene solamente una pista de aterrizaje sino 3 por ahi vamos aclarando las cosas. Una es para aterrizar, la otra para despegar, la otra es para taxear...esto es relamentacion en todos los aeropuertos del mundo....en cuanto a lo de los accidentes en tierra cuando estos suceden operaciones tienen la obligacion de desviar los vuelos a otros aeropuertos alternativos como medida de seguridad.
> Tenemos que entender que si quicieramos tener otra pista de aterrizaje....donde la vamos a poner??? encimas de las casas? porque no hay mas espacio para ello...
> Dejame decirte que el flujo de pasajero que entra a la ciudad de Lima no es ni la cuarta parte de lo que era 40 anos atraz....Lima fue la primera capital en Sudamerica donde se conectavan miles y miles de pasajeros esa fue la razon que se construyo Jorge Chavez...por la cantidad de pasajero que ingresaban a nuestro territorio...hoy no es mas. ....


Ejsabad: el Jorge Chávez no tiene tres pistas, sino una. Allí se aterriza y de allí se despega. La zona de taxeo es otra cosa. A eso no se le considera pista.
Si tienes dudas al respecto, chequea cualquier documento y verás que todos hablan de construir una segunda pista, lo cual ocurrirá por el 2011 ó 2012 aproximadamente.
Esta segunda pista va a ser construida paralela a la actual, camino al mar, en las zonas donde se hallan los campos de cultivo, los mismos que deberán ser expropiados.
En cuanto a lo del flujo de pasajeros, creo que no se puede comparar el actual con el de hace 40 años. El actual es muchísimo mayor.


----------



## Bratzo (Jun 11, 2003)

cumpa...si tu...el nuevo........se nota que mas que nada te fijaste en mis quejas....yo no me voy a quejar de cosas que no puedan arreglarse:

el monton de gente del que yo me quejaba: EXISTE ALGO NUEVO LLAMADO PERU PLAZA...ES UN ESPACIO RELATIVAMENTE GRANDE EN EL QUE LA GENTE LLEGA (TENGA PASAJE O NO) ACOMPAÑADA DEL VIAJERO..Y PUEDEN TANTO COMO HACER COMPRAS O COMERSE UN POLLO A LA BRASA....NO HAY RAZON PARA QUE LOS FAMILIARES SE PONGAN EN LA PUERTA DE ENTRADA AL AEROPUERTO....OK????

en cuanto al guardia de seguridad: JAMAS DIJE QUE QUERIA QUE SEA AMABLE....DIJE QUE ES UN ANIMAL PORQUE TE PIDE LAS COSAS CON DEMASIADA RAPIDEZ, Y CON TANTA GENTE AL LADO TUYO CREES QUE ME DAN GANAS DE DEJAR MI MALETA PARA BUSCAR EN MI BOLSO TODO APURADO??? ACUERDATE QUE ESO ES TODAVIA EN LA CALLE....

en cuanto al plastico para las maletas: AHI TE FUISTE POR CUALQUIER LADO!!....YO SE QUE HAY VECES EN QUE TE PIDEN ABRIRLA...OBVIAMENTE SE ABRE...POR ESO MISMO PREFIERO QUE SEA UN PLASTICO EN VEZ DE UN CANDADO QUE ME TIENEN QUE ROMPER CON ALICATE....REVENTAR??? QUE HABLAS! PARA ESO NO SE USA....EL SIMPLE HECHO DE UN PLASTICO, O UN CANDADO, O UN CORDONCITO....ES PARA TENER LA SEGURIDAD DE QUE LA MALETA NO HA SIDO ABIERTA EN NINGUN MOMENTO....SI ES QUE EL PLASTICO SE VE RAJADO O ABIERTO, SIGNIFICA QUE DURANTE EL VIAJE, LA MALETA HA SIDO ABIERTA....Y ESO ES CULPA DIRECTA DE LA AEROLINEA..O DIME COMO EL VIAJERO VA A TENER EL DEBER DE ASEGURAR SU MALETA SI PASA POR TANTOS LUGARES QUE UNO NI SIQUIERA VE!!!!?????? RESPONDEME ESO.....Y A DIFERENCIA DE UN CANDADO, EL PLASTICO APARTE PROTEJE LA TELA DE LA MALETA..PARA QUE NO SE ARRUINE CUANDO LAS TIRAN POR TODOS LADOS...ENTENDIDO?


----------



## EJSABAD (Feb 21, 2006)

Bratzo said:


> cumpa...si tu...el nuevo........se nota que mas que nada te fijaste en mis quejas....yo no me voy a quejar de cosas que no puedan arreglarse:
> 
> el monton de gente del que yo me quejaba: EXISTE ALGO NUEVO LLAMADO PERU PLAZA...ES UN ESPACIO RELATIVAMENTE GRANDE EN EL QUE LA GENTE LLEGA (TENGA PASAJE O NO) ACOMPAÑADA DEL VIAJERO..Y PUEDEN TANTO COMO HACER COMPRAS O COMERSE UN POLLO A LA BRASA....NO HAY RAZON PARA QUE LOS FAMILIARES SE PONGAN EN LA PUERTA DE ENTRADA AL AEROPUERTO....OK????
> 
> ...


 Mi amigo Bratzo no sea tan grecivo mi amigo no hay necesidad!!!

Primeramente tu contestacion a mi suena como a que te estoy atacando, o me equivoco?...dejamee decirte que no lo estoy haciendo y si suena asi porfavor no lo tomes de esa manera solo es una opinion.....

En tu escritura se nota molestia y agrecividad. Usas palabras como Animal, bestia, inbesil!!! yo no encuentro razon alguna para esas expreciones, pero en fin esa es tu manera de espresarte bueno la respeto. 

Discrepo mucho de todo lo que dices, y eso es bueno porque cuando se discrepa se entabla dialogos se crean ideas, se ven errores se corrijen ellos tambien....opiniones erradas o no...siempre se llegan a un buen fin.

Yo no se cual es la frecuencia de tus viajes...pero te dire que yo debido a mi trabajo viajo bastante mucho mas que un pasajero regular....llego al peru por lo menos 3 veces al mes, cubro mucho centroamerica, Puerto Rico, Santo Domingo, Mexico, Panama, Costa Rica, Sudamerica, Caracas, Bogota Quito, Guayaquil, Lima, Sao Paulo, Ciudades de Europa, parte de Asia.. 

De todo lo que tu describes, la falta de atencion, el gentio al recibir a los pasajeros, el tumulto, en las entradas, la supuesta seguridad....es tan normal en un puerto aereo de embarque, en latinoamerica no hay diferencia, lo mismo en asia, europa no tanto....pero en todos los lugares que voy encuentro casi lo mismo. Lo unico que no encuentro o quizas no he visto es esa maquina de envolver maletas, quizas porque no pongo mucha atencion a ello es que no la veo...muchas veces las cosas estan al alcanse de tus narizes y no lo ves.
El aeropuerto del Peru no es la exepcion mi amigo. 
En cuanto a la maleta vemos que vivimos en diferentes lugares oviamente tenemos ideas diferentes lo que para ti es esencial para mi no lo es. Yo particularmente no viajo con equipaje grande y si lo uso no es de gran calidad. porque viajo tanto no tiene sentido para mi comprar algo que me cueste caro y que se puede destruir en menos de un mes. 
Entiendo que tu quieras protejer tus propiedade de cualquier cosa...pero recuerda que lo que para ti es necesario quizas para otros quizas seria una incombeniecia. De todos los viajes que yo hago son muy raras las veces que mi maleta viene o rota o abierta soy sincero a deirte esto....me ha pasado pero muy pocas veces, pienso yo que eso es parte de los viajes y lo tomo asi. 
Asi que evidentemente tenemos punto de vista diferente. Nuestro motivo de viajes son diferentes evidentemente las experiencias son muy personales, lo que te pasa a ti nunca me ha pasado a mi entro al aeropuerto de Lima el con ticket en mano porque se que me lo va a pedir no me hago mala sangre porque bueno o malo la persona esta esta haciendo su trabajo...no puedo evitar el tumulto de gente que despide a sus queridos pienso que es muy natural, no me hago mala sangre porque quieren habrir las maletas 100 veces total cual es el problema....si no tengo nada malo en ellas probablemente solo ropa sucia de mis viajes. 
Todo es parte de los viajes especialmente aereos, son estresantes, son fastidiosos, muchas veces indignantes. Especialmente si escuchas pasajeros quejandose todo el tiempo de la mala atencion a ello. 
En unos de mis viajes haciendo cola para salir....se estaban demorando mucho, escuche a un chileno detras de mi decir en el telefono...Este pais de ****** en todo lugar se hacen colas...esto es una basura!!! me indigno tanto que le pregunte cuanto tiempo habia estado en el Peru! me dijo que 15 dias...le conteste entonces porque te quedastes tanto tiempo en un pais de ******, si tanto te molesto porque no te largastes antes. 

Para mi amigo que dijo que el Jorge Chavez tiene solo una pista de aterrizaje y de despege...lo unico que puedo yo decir a eso es que para ser conciderado aeropuerto internacional se necesita por lo menos 3 pista de aterrizaje por lo menos. Las tres con minima dimenciones de 5 millas como minimo....no se cuantos kilometros es, las tres deben tener la misma capacidad de despege...ahora!!! las funciones que se les da son otras....Supuestamente es esencial que una este destinada a despege otra de aterrizaje otra como zona de taxeo....estos son requisitos fundamentales de la asociacion internacional de puertos aereos mundial. 
Ahora si es asi como dicen que en una misma pista aterrizan y en esa misma despegan entonces Jorge chaves no seria Aeropuerto internacional sino simplemente domestico...y ahun asi no creo que en ellas lienas aereas internacionales se arriesgarian a tener negocios con el peru porque el aeropuerto no reunirian las condiciones de seguridad necesarias para aterrizar en el.

Me gustaria saber mas de esto si alguien tiene informacion deje saber es un topico bastante interesante.

Amigo Bratzo espero que no se enoje conmigo tambien los nuevos tenemos derecho a opinar.

Buen dia!


----------



## perupd (Oct 9, 2005)

EJSABAD said:


> ...
> En unos de mis viajes haciendo cola para salir....se estaban demorando mucho, escuche a un chileno detras de mi decir en el telefono...Este pais de ****** en todo lugar se hacen colas...esto es una basura!!! *me indigno tanto* que le pregunte cuanto tiempo habia estado en el Peru! me dijo que 15 dias...le conteste entonces porque te quedastes tanto tiempo en un pais de ******, si tanto te molesto porque no te largastes antes.
> 
> Para mi amigo que dijo que el Jorge Chavez tiene solo una pista de aterrizaje y de despege...lo unico que puedo yo decir a eso es que *para ser conciderado aeropuerto internacional se necesita por lo menos 3 pista de aterrizaje por lo menos. Las tres con minima dimenciones de 5 millas como minimo*....no se cuantos kilometros es, las tres deben tener la misma capacidad de despege...ahora!!! las funciones que se les da son otras....Supuestamente es esencial que una este destinada a despege otra de aterrizaje otra como zona de taxeo....estos son requisitos fundamentales de la asociacion internacional de puertos aereos mundial.
> ...


En primer lugar...es cierto que este es un país de **** donde se hace cola por todo...a mi me indigna hacer colas estúpidas que se demoran demasiado. Te recuerdo que vivimos en el país de las maravillas donde un trámite, que en el primer mundo demoraría un par de horas, aquí demora un par de meses.

En segundo lugar, el Jorge Chávez tiene una sola pista de aterrizaje y despegue, hasta el aeropuerto 'Cap. José Carlos Martínez de Pinillos' de Trujillo tiene rango de aeropuerto Internacional y también tiene una sola pista de aterrizaje (lo mismo pasa en Arequipa, Cuzco, etc) así que esa regla de aeropuertos que mencionas acá no existe. O fácil estamos bajo el régmien de países super pobres y no nos pueden obligar a tener aeropuertos con 3 pistas.


----------



## Bratzo (Jun 11, 2003)

ejsabad.....en verdad sabes hablar mucho y decir poco eh  de todo tu discurso solo saque esto: viajas mucho, no sueles registrar equipaje..por lo tanto obviamente jamas has tenido que preocuparte por tu equipaje, y aparte de eso..nada nuevo....me repites lo de que te parece bien que la gente despida a sus familiares, cuando yo ya te habia mencionado lo de otros lugares mucho mas apropiados para eso..pero bueno....sigue palabreando...no te preocupes que yo no me molesto eh  todo bien...repito, vas a aprender mucho en este foro 

te envio una imagen del jorge chavez para que revises las 3 pistas, y otra cosa...si se puede habilitar espacio para una pista nueva...como veras


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

De cuando aquí el Jorge Chavez tiene 3 pistas??? De cuando aquí un aeropuerto tiene que tener 3 pistas para ser considerado aeropuerto internacional???

Que rocasas.


----------



## nicolaselguera77 (Aug 25, 2005)

La foto satelital de google debe de ser de antes de la remodelacion del jorge chavez (personaje que los suizos conocen como geo chavez......lo lei una vez en la Republica).........sin embargo a pesar de quedar algo desfazada la fotito muestra todo el terrenazo que queda disponible para expandir el primer aeropuerto del país. Como se vera el Chavez desde arriba luego de ser remodelado?????


----------



## Pocas Cosas (Feb 2, 2006)

Vane de Rosas said:


> Me apunto, yo lo quiero, cuanto cuesta el primero??


No puedo creer q Vane de Rosas me haya respondido en vez de todos los muchachos, no puedo creer q la chica más sexy (con todo respeto) me haya pedido q se apunta con el cel, me parece un alabo, ojalá q yo sea digno para eso.  

Bueno la respuesta sería si lo compras en el Perú por "Mercado Libre" está U$S 545.29, en Ecuador no lo sé. pero espero q te apuntes como yo.

Graciaaaaaasssss es un alabo para mì
Parece un sueño, q no quiero despertar, pero no me dejan :bash:


----------



## 1984 D.F. (Jul 30, 2005)

J Block said:


> De cuando aquí el Jorge Chavez tiene 3 pistas??? De cuando aquí un aeropuerto tiene que tener 3 pistas para ser considerado aeropuerto internacional???
> 
> 
> 
> Que rocasas.


Además, ¿desde cuando un aeropuerto debe de....




EJSABAD said:


> lo unico que puedo yo decir a eso es que para ser conciderado aeropuerto internacional se necesita por lo menos 3 pista de aterrizaje por lo menos. *Las tres con minima dimenciones de 5 millas como minimo*....no se cuantos kilometros es,


5 millas = aprox 8 km....

Sólo como referencia las DOS pistas del aeropuerto INTERNACIONAL de México, llegan si acaso a los 4 KM..


----------



## Bratzo (Jun 11, 2003)

nicolaselguera77 said:


> La foto satelital de google debe de ser de antes de la remodelacion del jorge chavez (personaje que los suizos conocen como geo chavez......lo lei una vez en la Republica).........sin embargo a pesar de quedar algo desfazada la fotito muestra todo el terrenazo que queda disponible para expandir el primer aeropuerto del país. Como se vera el Chavez desde arriba luego de ser remodelado?????


la diferencia no es grande desde arriba...solo borra la mitad de los 2 espigones antiguos....y unelos con un espigon del mismo tamaño que el largo del sector de la mezanine...y listo...tienes el nuevo


----------

